# The Daily Show, wishlists, and you.



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I've mentioned this in other threads, but someone asked that I start a new thread.

As anyone who has set up a Season Pass for "The Daily Show" knows, a few times a year, they take off for a couple of weeks and Comedy Central airs reruns. Unfortunately, they don't bother to provide good guide data for these reruns. They just used generic data. Without good guide data, TiVo can't determine if these are new shows or old shows, so it "plays it safe" and records them all, four or five times a day, for a week or two.

To get around this, the conventional wisdom has been to set up a recurring manual recording. However, the new Wishlist features in the 9.x software allow for a much more elegant solution. Here's how:
Create a new WishList.
Enter the show title as the first Keyword _(or as a Title Keyword)_; "Daily Show with Jon Stewart"
Give it a Thumbs up (which is the default)
Enter the generic program description as the second Keyword _(NOT as a Title Keyword)_: "A humorous slant on top news stories"
Give it a thumbs down.
Set the WishList to Auto Record with "first run only".
 In an nutshell, this will record all new episodes and ignore episodes with generic guide data.

No more reruns. No more multiple recordings. No more random Friday recordings as part of a M-F manual recording. And TiVo can choose to record a later airing if the tuners are busy at 11:00pm.

In addition to working very well for The Daily show and The Colbert Report, I use the above method for:
an ongoing "Amazing Race" wishlist that will automatically record each new season, but ignore generic reruns on GSN or Fox Reality.
SNL & Conan O'Brien wishlists that ignore generic, late night reruns.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

Cool tip, especially now with the writers' strike. Who knows when we'll see a new Daily Show? TiVo, probably .


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

A very smart use of a new TiVo feature. Good job.

We try our best to have reliable guide information, but if the guys at Comedy Central take the day off, this is a good tip to get thru the blip.

I've forwarded it to Shanan, she's always looking for tips and tricks for her newsletter. Got any more? 

Pony


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Good stuff Martin, thanks for that! :up: That'll keep my wife from sitting there deleting them every day during the writer's strike.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

If have a problem with the solution as presented .. (though I don't have an alternative). 

My experience with Comedy Central.. and particularly "The Daily Show" .. is more times than not .. they do not provide real data for even the new episodes. 

Your solution, while helpful in knocking out the multitudes of repeats, could reject an episode that *is* new and just has generic guide data .. which wouldn't be good.

Better to have to go in and prune a manual recording .. then miss an episode in my opinion.

Actually, the best would be for them to have accurate guide data .. (Or have TiVo be pro-active and modify Tribune's data to be more accurate)


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> (Or have TiVo be pro-active and modify Tribune's data to be more accurate)


I completely agree with this last part. TiVo should negotiate a special 'Pony Seat' reserved in the audience at every taping of The Daily Show/Cobert Report. And I would get to sit there, see who's the guest for that night, and then update the guide data.

That would be sweet! 

Honestly, if the guys making the show can't tell us who's going to be on that night, it's difficult for us to know. We could try to farm extra information from websites, blogs, etc...but that doesn't scale, and isn't any more reliable over the long run.

But the 'Pony Seat'...I like it!

Pony


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

MirclMax said:


> If have a problem with the solution as presented .. (though I don't have an alternative).
> 
> My experience with Comedy Central.. and particularly "The Daily Show" .. is more times than not .. they do not provide real data for even the new episodes.
> 
> Your solution, while helpful in knocking out the multitudes of repeats, could reject an episode that *is* new and just has generic guide data .. which wouldn't be good.


That has not been my experience.

I have gotten 4 Daily Show recordings a week since I started using it, except for this week when I've gotten only Monday's (which was scheduled as a new show with blank episode info).


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> Honestly, if the guys making the show can't tell us who's going to be on that night, it's difficult for us to know. We could try to farm extra information from websites, blogs, etc...but that doesn't scale, and isn't any more reliable over the long run.


[First off, I appreciate that you are continuing to comment in this thread .. and I hope this post won't put you off]

I have to say that I *love* the irony of your post. You see, as a Daily Show watcher for many years now .. I've *often* been annoyed that the guide data has been lacking. But once I got my TiVoHD .. I found this *really* cool HME application .. Its called "Late Night Guide" and its on apps.tv I have always found it to be VERY reliable with regards to the guest lineup for up to 2 weeks. Heck, it even knows when a repeat is going to air (and which one!). Granted I'm not saying its accuracy is 100% because schedule changes happen.. and so forth .. but if the guide data were anywhere NEAR as accurate as the information in *that* application, I doubt anyone would bring this thing up ... and its not like this is the first time this has come up over the years.

If only there was some way you could get in touch with the guy who made that HME application. Clearly he is a genius! (Or clairvoyant) .. but nonetheless .. he should be able to sort it all out for you! .. Lets see .. they list his name somewhere on that site... ah.. that's it ... his name is Bob Pony. No e-mail address is listed. But, something tells me you could find him 

*big grin*

-MirclMax


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Maybe Comedy Central likes the fact that our Tivos record every single episode each day, due to the lack of guide data. It could be inflating their supposed viewer numbers and thereby increasing revenue.

Even if Martin's method kill's the new Daily/Cobert episodes that don't have guide data..maybe it would negatively impact Comedy Central and help promote accurate guide data. arrr...a dream of ComedyCentral taking notice.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't read the whole thread yet, BUT YOU ARE A GENIUS.

I lost *some* show(s) yesterday because I came home to find 3 Daily Shows and 2 Colbert Reports recorded. Since I fairly obsessively check my To Do list, either I forgot to clean out that one day (seemingly unlikely), or I deleted something from the To Do list and forgot to check again later.. (unlikely too since with 2 tuners the "something new jumps in there" problem is less common). I know I did change *some* recordings to be save until I delete.. I think I left something like a Nova or some other PBS show 'in the line of fire' near the bottom of "view by date". But I can't be sure what I lost.

(Yes, I keep things close to full most of the time.. I haven't yet plugged in the new Tivo HD I got the other day from the lifetime deal.. I was intending on moving some shows to it this weekend.. argh.. I basically add up my recently deleted + suggestions to see if I have enough room to record before I expect to come home again.. usually it works, sine I'm recording only analog at the moment... but I came home to find the other recordings than what I expected..)

But I think I will use your technique this weekend for TDS & Colbert..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> Honestly, if the guys making the show can't tell us who's going to be on that night, it's difficult for us to know. We could try to farm extra information from websites, blogs, etc...but that doesn't scale, and isn't any more reliable over the long run.


http://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks Martin,

I was also worried about this methid killing new shows when the descriptions are blank, but then I noticed from this week's Colbert report, actually when the show is new, and when there is no description, it's actually completely blank, while on reruns, the show description would say something like "Stephen Colbert and guests discuss .....", so I put in a - AND GUESTS in the keyword search. I think it will work even for new shows with no descriptions. I also checked a couple of new Daily Shows I have from TTG, and the new ones, if they are blank, are completely blank, only the reruns say "A humorous slant ...". So I think this idea should work like a charm!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Cleared out the To Do List...umpteen Daily Shows scheduled to record.  

Used Martin's recommended setup and checked the upcoming episodes...ta dah! Zero, none. Perfect!

Cheers mate! :up:


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

yunlin12 said:


> Thanks Martin,
> 
> I was also worried about this methid killing new shows when the descriptions are blank, but then I noticed from this week's Colbert report, actually when the show is new, and when there is no description, it's actually completely blank, while on reruns, the show description would say something like "Stephen Colbert and guests discuss .....", so I put in a - AND GUESTS in the keyword search. I think it will work even for new shows with no descriptions. I also checked a couple of new Daily Shows I have from TTG, and the new ones, if they are blank, are completely blank, only the reruns say "A humorous slant ...". So I think this idea should work like a charm!


An easy way to find the generic show description is to search for the show on TiVo Central Online

The Colbert Report = "Stephen Colbert and guests discuss current issues"
The Amazing Race = "Eleven teams of two travel the globe to try to win $1 million"
SNL = "An ensemble performs sketch comedy"

Another tip: You can add more than on keyword with a thumbs down. In addition to the generic decription, a thumbs down of "reality remix" on the Amazing Race wishlist will weed out recap shows.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I may have to give the technique in the OP a try. For now I have four manual daily recordings set up - this way I only catch the 11:00-11:30 airings each Monday-Thursday and none of the other airings during the week. The downside is that it records whatever is on at 11:00 when TDS doesn't air. That works out to fewer unwanted recordings than a regular SP would generate, though.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Law & Order: Criminal Intent - 

Keyword: -Solutions to crimes play out
Title: LAW * ORDER CRIMINAL INTENT


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I setup wishlists for DS and CR just as you described but I'm still been getting repeats. And even if I go in to deselect shows it found that its going to record, every time I check, it only has one show listed in either WL.

I don't get it. Am I doing something wrong?

I've double and triple checked that I:

1. Create a new WishList.
2. Enter the show title as first Keyword (or the Title); "Daily Show with Jon Stewart"
3. Give it a Thumbs up (which is the default)
4. Enter the generic program description as the second Keyword: "A humorous slant on top news stories"
5. Give it a thumbs down.
6. Set the WishList to Auto Record with "first run only".

And that's exactly how both wishlists are setup, but I had to turn off auto-record because it was picking up too much crap.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

It's picking up a new Colbert tonight? There's a guest listed and the first run date shows 11/14.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

SeanC,

Strange, my S3 hasn't picked up a single episode of either since last Monday. What are the episode descriptions?

I suggest:
Make sure that the generic description has a minus sign next to it.
Make sure that you enter the generic description as a "Keyword" and not as a "Title Keyword".
Double check that you've canceled your previous SP and/or Manual Recording.
Quadruple check your spelling.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> SeanC,
> 
> Strange, my S3 hasn't picked up a single episode of either since last Monday. What are the episode descriptions?
> 
> ...


OH!

I betcha it's number 2! I dinna realize there was a difference! 

Thanks!

ETA:

I just checked with my slingbox, confirmed, I entered them as Title Keyword and not just Keyword....

Cool, I'll fix that tonight!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

SeanC said:


> OH!
> 
> I betcha it's number 2! I dinna realize there was a difference!
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you enter the generic description as a "Title Keyword", the WL will only ignore Daily Show episodes that have "a humorous slant on top news stories" in the _title_. Since none of them do, it will record every episode.


----------



## debest (May 24, 2003)

Martin - What a great idea! But I was wondering if there is a way to somehow insert a Wishlist Search item into the Season Pass priority List?? I'm worried about a new show (from a Wishlist Search) not being recorded because of some show that happens to be low on my season pass list (like a show my kids record) is scheduled for the same time.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

debest said:


> Martin - What a great idea! But I was wondering if there is a way to somehow insert a Wishlist Search item into the Season Pass priority List?? I'm worried about a new show (from a Wishlist Search) not being recorded because of some show that happens to be low on my season pass list (like a show my kids record) is scheduled for the same time.


When you set up an Auto Record Wish List, it shows up on the Season Pass Manager screen. You can set it at whatever priority you like. My #1 SP is an ARWL for Redskins games.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

This happens on my Dish DVR too. Tribune and Comedy Central are really to blame for it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok, after I fixed them last night the WLs dropped all the shows with the generic data but now the WLs are auto recording (what seem to be) random shows that have actual data. All of them are clearly repeats, I've made sure my WLs are set to first run only. Just curious if anyone else is seeing this.


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

Brilliant!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Ok, after I fixed them last night the WLs dropped all the shows with the generic data but now the WLs are auto recording (what seem to be) random shows that have actual data. All of them are clearly repeats, I've made sure my WLs are set to first run only. Just curious if anyone else is seeing this.


If they are episodes that appeared in the last 28 days they are still considered new. Once the 28 days has passed, the wishlist will be much more accurate.


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

Now, if we could only include (R) as a keyword, this would get a whole lot easier.

Shows like _E! News_, for instance, have the same description whether they're new or not ("Entertainment news."), but the re-runs are followed by a "(R)", and are recorded by the TiVo as First-Run. I haven't figured out a way to weed the reruns out, other than a manual recording.

It boggles my mind that after all these years, TiVo still hasn't figured out a way to recognize reruns that are specifically listed as reruns in the program description.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

designbot said:


> It boggles my mind that after all these years, TiVo still hasn't figured out a way to recognize reruns that are specifically listed as reruns in the program description.


True enough, but I can't imagine the algorithms that it would take to properly filter every phrase, word, letter, etc. in the descriptions they get from Tribune (over which TiVo has no control).

For instance I actually remember a show called "_What's Happening!!" _that featured a character named "Rerun". I have no idea if it's even aired anymore, and I certainly wouldn't want to record it (unless I was trying to show someone what popping and locking looked like) but if I did, eliminating the word rerun might kill the recording. Some shows have ratings...such as "R"...the same as "R" for rerun&#8230;what then? It sounds simple but if you calculate how many shows there actually are, new, old, in between, movies, specials, on and on, (tens of thousands, more?) and the description for each one (millions? ) I'm actually impressed that things function as well as they do sometimes.

There's always room for improvement, but it seems to me that the supplier should be the one responsible (in this case Tribune) for delivering a quality product and even they are at the mercy of their suppliers (broadcasters, license holders, studios, etc.). TiVo should lean on them to be sure, but I'm not so sure that I want TiVo's R&D department spending an inordinate amount of time creating programs to monitor programs that monitor programs. Whoever has to put more labor into engineering these things incurs costs...and guess who will end up paying?

Some think the answer would be to create an industry standard...some sort of 'mark' that would indicate the television show's original air date...end of story. That exists for some shows, but others, particularly news magazines use an original air date like October 23, 1980, which makes it pretty much worthless. Then an "original air date" where...on HBO, network TV, Turner, AMC? You see where this sort of thing leads? Perhaps we can get all of the studio execs in one room to agree on such a standard...should be easy enough right? 

I think TiVo's done a pretty good job with expanding the WL options (thanks TiVo!) and *Martin's *certainly done a little homework to make good use of it (thanks for sharing!). It's not the be-all, fix-all that we'd like (decent, clear listings), but it's not half bad&#8230;IMHO.

Okay, that's my thesis on that subject for the day. Phew! Now we can return to our scheduled program already in progress. 

P.S. This new squeezed up forum format make diatribes like this one look even longer!


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

richsadams said:


> True enough, but I can't imagine the algorithms that it would take to properly filter every phrase, word, letter, etc. in the descriptions they get from Tribune (over which TiVo has no control).


Acutally, the rerun descriptions I've seen have been remarkably standardized. At the end of a generic description, the guide data says "(R)". It seems to be a special flag, because setting "R" as a keyword doesn't work. If TiVo just recognized shows with the (R) flag as reruns, that would solve 99% of the problems.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

designbot said:


> Acutally, the rerun descriptions I've seen have been remarkably standardized. At the end of a generic description, the guide data says "(R)". It seems to be a special flag, because setting "R" as a keyword doesn't work. If TiVo just recognized shows with the (R) flag as reruns, that would solve 99% of the problems.


Works for me! :up: Let them know that you have our full support when you propose it.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I thought that the data that TiVo got from Tribune was an XML file that contained all sorts of information in addition to the Description tag. Do we know what kind of info is in these other tags, that might be of use in this area?


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

I set this up for the Colbert Report. Wouldn't you know it... there was a repeat with the quests name rather than the generic "Stephen Colbert and guests...". 

But, the description did have the R in the perenthtical section. Is there any way to see if the R is in perenthsis...

Maybe something like -(*R*) in the Keywords section? Or is that too generic.

BOb


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pilotbob said:


> Is there any way to see if the R is in parenthesis...


Nope. The WL searches don't read the (R), or the ratings (SC, N, etc). Wish they did!


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Sorry, I hate to bring up a nearly two-month old thread, but, has anyone gotten this wishlist way of recording to work for _The Simpsons_? I set it up, and it's not getting anyone of the reruns, but also not getting new episodes. I've reviewed it, and I can't think what is wrong.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Lenonn said:


> Sorry, I hate to bring up a nearly two-month old thread, but, has anyone gotten this wishlist way of recording to work for _The Simpsons_?...


Tell us how your Wishlist is setup...


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

ebf said:


> Tell us how your Wishlist is setup...


Oops... yeah...

Title: SIMPSONS
Keyword: -HOMER AND MARGE SIMPSON RAISE BART LISA AND BABY MAGGIE
Set to autorecord New Episodes.

As it works now, it's not getting Fox's new Sunday night episodes at all, and is getting one episode a night of the weekday syndicated reruns (which I guess is better than before when it was getting two or three rerun episodes a weekday). Also, it is showing (not set to record, though) the _South Park_ episode "Simpsons Already Did It". Why that is happening is beyond me.

I had the thought that maybe this is because in the episode description, there is a comma after Bart, and since you can't enter punctuation.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Lenonn said:


> Title: SIMPSONS
> Keyword: -HOMER AND MARGE SIMPSON RAISE BART LISA AND BABY MAGGIE
> Set to autorecord New Episodes.


You mean it is set for "First Run Only", right?



> Also, it is showing (not set to record, though) the _South Park_ episode "Simpsons Already Did It". Why that is happening is beyond me.


This is because the episode title contains "simpsons". Title searches both program title as well as episode title.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

ebf said:


> You mean it is set for "First Run Only", right?


Yes. Definitely set for First Run Only. The only thing I can think of is that something in the listings is telling the TiVo that these are first run episodes in syndication, although they all look they are listed as repeats.

Oh, well - I'll just go back to manual recording for now. Maybe the fine people at TiVo can continue working on Wishlist so that you can be more specific/detailed with it.



> This is because the episode title contains "simpsons". Title searches both program title as well as episode title.


I never realized that. I assumed title would just look at the title of the show. You learn something new everyday, don't you?

If anyone has gotten a Wishlist search (as described in this thread) working for The Simpsons, feel free to let us know.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't see any episode scheduled for Sunday... at least not in my area, either on my TiVo or the TiVo Online Scheduling web site. The only show not labeled repeat on the TiVo site is on tonight at 1 AM: "E. Pluribus Wiggum". According to TV.com that is today's new episode. However, I cannot find that episode in my TiVo's guide! So, maybe there is nothing wrong with your WishList, but the guide data.


----------



## epsilondelta (Feb 25, 2002)

Lenonn said:


> Title: SIMPSONS
> Keyword: -HOMER AND MARGE SIMPSON RAISE BART LISA AND BABY MAGGIE
> Set to autorecord New Episodes.


I don't think you need to enter the entire description string?

My WL exclusion for the Daily Show (many thanks to the OP & this whole thread, and TiVo for implementing this!) is just

-HUMOROUS SLANT

and the WL has not recorded any of the repeats (and is scheduled to record the new episodes).

So I'd think an exclusion like

-RAISE  -BABY (2 keywords)

would likely work, or maybe

-RAISE BART LISA AND BABY MAGGIE

since either of those combinations are unlikely to occur in a real episode's description.

IOW, exclude any part of the description that doesn't include SIMPSONS...

I hope this works ... 

Ken


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Lenonn said:


> Sorry, I hate to bring up a nearly two-month old thread, but, has anyone gotten this wishlist way of recording to work for _The Simpsons_? I set it up, and it's not getting anyone of the reruns, but also not getting new episodes. I've reviewed it, and I can't think what is wrong.


My Simpson Season Pass is set for First Run Only. The Guide Data is almost always accurate, so it works. You don't need to use a Wishlist, use an SP.


----------



## Voltron (Jan 28, 2008)

This is such a nagging problem. It's not TiVo's fault, but it seems like TiVo needs to find a way to handle this kind of show. The simple way would be to allow users to ignore certain times. So for the Daily Show, as an example, we could select to ignore then multiple daily showings. ReplayTV had introduced a feature like that years ago, probably to resolve problems like this.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


>


 HA! ROFLMAO!! Brilliant! :up:


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Voltron said:


> This is such a nagging problem. It's not TiVo's fault, but it seems like TiVo needs to find a way to handle this kind of show. The simple way would be to allow users to ignore certain times. So for the Daily Show, as an example, we could select to ignore then multiple daily showings. ReplayTV had introduced a feature like that years ago, probably to resolve problems like this.


Perhaps someone will start a thread about ways TiVo can handle this kind of show.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

richsadams said:


> True enough, but I can't imagine the algorithms that it would take to properly filter every phrase, word, letter, etc. in the descriptions they get from Tribune (over which TiVo has no control).


I do not want them all, I need to have that (R) though as TWC in charlotte NC now has nothing in the description for the daily show - be it new or old. Not one damn thing I can do a NOT keyword on


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I do not want them all, I need to have that (R) though as TWC in charlotte NC now has nothing in the description for the daily show - be it new or old. Not one damn thing I can do a NOT keyword on


Although the descriptions are blank, the "original air date" data shows the current date. So my WishList is recording just one episode a day, as expected. I haven't been watching them much lately, are they actually reruns?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The M-Th 11 PM shows are new.

I've noticed that any late night show for which the writers are still on strike does not have episode info.

Daily Show, Leno, etc. have srtiking writers and no episode info.
Letterman, etc. have working writers and the episode info appears.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

The Daily Show (or should I say "*A *Daily Show" as they're calling it at the moment) has been "live" since January 17th. It's obvious Jon's not a happy camper and with no writers the comedy is somewhat thin. He's been able to get some guests to show up. A couple of the other comedians have crossed the lines too...but I miss Aasif Mandvi.

I suspect that since everything is being done at the last minute and that no one really knows which guests will show up they aren't putting out any programming info. Just wish the d**n networks would give the writers their few cents and be done with it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> Although the descriptions are blank, the "original air date" data shows the current date. So my WishList is recording just one episode a day, as expected. I haven't been watching them much lately, are they actually reruns?


What do you know - I just looked and they finally (for now) have the air dates correct so my Wishlist is just picking up the 11pm show due to first run. I loose the wislist fix but gain the original First Run functionality back.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> What do you know - I just looked and they finally (for now) have the air dates correct so my Wishlist is just picking up the 11pm show due to first run. I loose the wislist fix but gain the original First Run functionality back.


What "wishlist fix" are you losing? The "-humorous slant" fix ignores shows with generic show data. These shows don't have generic data. They have the correct "original air dates" but no show description.

My Wishlist automatically ignored the generic reruns during the 8 week break and automatically starting picking up one, and only one, show a day since the show returned.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> What "wishlist fix" are you losing? The "-humorous slant" fix ignores shows with generic show data. These shows don't have generic data. They have the correct "original air dates" but no show description.
> 
> My Wishlist automatically ignored the generic reruns during the 8 week break and automatically starting picking up one, and only one show a day, since the show returned.


I was just saying that they gave up on entering description data for any airing - thus no way I could differentiate a show with guests listed from generic "humorous slant" needed before since the TiVo did not have reliable air dates.
Now the original air dates are correct.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I was just saying that they gave up on entering description data for any airing - thus no way I could differentiate a show with guests listed from generic "humorous slant" needed before since the TiVo did not have reliable air dates.
> Now the original air dates are correct.


I still don't understand the "problem". My "-humorous slant" WL hasn't missed any new episodes...before or after the strike...none.

This isn't the first time that the Daily Show has aired new shows with blank descriptions. They did it on occasion before the writer's strike as well. And as sure as the Sun will rise in the east tomorrow, they will use the generic data again during their next hiatus.

There are basically three ways that The Daily Show will show up:

Shows with complete program description and good original air date: The WL will record new shows once a day.
Shows with no program description but good original air date: The WL will record new shows once a day.
Reruns with generic program description and no original air date: The WL will ignore these.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> I still don't understand the "problem". My "-humorous slant" WL hasn't missed any new episodes...before or after the strike...none.


there is not a problem, just the irony of them fixing the air dates for now


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> there is not a problem, just the irony of them fixing the air dates for now


I'm still missing the irony. The Daily Show cycles through good and bad data. The whole point of this thread was how to set up your TiVo to deal with those cycles.

My "-humorous slant" WL has performed flawlessly. Have you experienced different results with yours?


----------



## holmete (Aug 28, 2007)

I just found this thread and think it would be a great sticky or stand alone thread maybe in the TiVo TV Talk section.

I have been using WL just to search for specific subjects or actors with very few auto records because I didn't really know what it could do and I didn't want a bunch of junk. Along with Season Pass alerts it would be great to see WL settings for different shows or subjects.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

holmete said:


> I just found this thread and think it would be a great sticky or stand alone thread maybe in the TiVo TV Talk section.
> 
> I have been using WL just to search for specific subjects or actors with very few auto records because I didn't really know what it could do and I didn't want a bunch of junk. Along with Season Pass alerts it would be great to see WL settings for different shows or subjects.


I use wishlists to:
 record all new pilots / series premieres;

 record all 2007 HD movies;

 record all presidential debates and forums;

 record all presidential election results;

 record all UMD men's basketball and football; and

 record all Washington Nationals / Wizards / Capitals / Redskins games.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Sure seems to me like the "unscripted" late night shows have an awful lot of comedy that *has* to be prepared. e.g. they plan the various onscreen graphics and Stewart/Colbert have an idea of what they're going to talk about. I can't think of the examples from the other shows, but I've seen them there too.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Stuart can write his own material because he's also a comedian. There's also John Oliver, who legally can't strike because he's on a work visa and could be deported. Not just a joke. He still pickets though.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

there was rumbling of Jay Leno especially writing his own material for the show since he was Guild member and Comedian. Most likely it seemed like a sure fire strategy to turn off the American public if they went after the show hosts so decided to just let it be if it did not get too scripted and since the hosts speak of support for the writers during the show,


I loved Colbert accusing his writers of killing the head of the Mormon Churhc - who died recently - and then speaking of the many rumors out there that they did it  He would be happy to give them rebuttal time if they wanted to write up a rebuttal, preferrably humorous and in 8 minute blocks to allow for commercial breaks


----------



## eDbolson (Oct 25, 2001)

I didn't check my Daily Show or Colbert Report folder until this weekend and noticed that neither the Feb 13 nor 14 episodes recorded. Looking at upcoming episodes, all of them until Feb 26 (for Daily Show) say "humorous slant...", in other words, the generic listing. So Tribune has completely mucked up the fact that these are new shows, as far as I can tell.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

eDbolson said:


> I didn't check my Daily Show or Colbert Report folder until this weekend and noticed that neither the Feb 13 nor 14 episodes recorded. Looking at upcoming episodes, all of them until Feb 26 (for Daily Show) say "humorous slant...", in other words, the generic listing. So Tribune has completely mucked up the fact that these are new shows, as far as I can tell.


Same thing here...but mine just missed the Thursday recordings.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I don't have an explanation for the Feb 13 and 14 shows, but The Daily Show is in repeats next week.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

eDbolson said:


> I didn't check my Daily Show or Colbert Report folder until this weekend and noticed that neither the Feb 13 nor 14 episodes recorded. Looking at upcoming episodes, all of them until Feb 26 (for Daily Show) say "humorous slant...", in other words, the generic listing. So Tribune has completely mucked up the fact that these are new shows, as far as I can tell.





richsadams said:


> Same thing here...but mine just missed the Thursday recordings.


Hmm...my Series 3 picked up the 13th and the 14th. They both had blank descriptions.


----------



## warrenpeace (Sep 20, 2005)

I wish you could just put in 11pm, or rather '11:00pm' with the Wish-list to only record the ones in that time-slot. I've tried it and it didn't work. 

Aside from 'The Daily Show', I'm having the same problem with Tech TV's shows, which repeat all through the day. If I want to record 'Attack of the Show', it'll record 4 or 5 a day, unless I manually go through them. The difference between this and 'The Daily Show' is that 'Attack of the Show' always has the same show info and it's never updated for first run, or a specific line for re-runs. They never have the guests or topics listed in the guide.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Nobody asked, but here's how I do it: Manual for 1 hour, M-F. Period. I delete the Friday recording request every week when it first shows on the To Do list. When there's a vacation week I delete them all. With the hour slot instead of two half-hours, I have half as many shows listed, plus I don't get the annoying effect where the TDS cuts out during moment of Zen or something since the break is not exact.


----------



## Danarra (Jul 26, 2008)

1) When I try the Martin method I get those "no" tones when I hit thumbs up or thumbs down. Frustrating.

2) Tivo could fix this easily by adding one field to the Season Pass - "Record only at this time" It's a simple programming add and that they haven't done it yet is beyond frustrating.

3) I'm within my 30 days evaluation and am seriously considering sending it back over this and other frustrations.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Danarra said:


> 1) When I try the Martin method I get those "no" tones when I hit thumbs up or thumbs down. Frustrating.
> 
> 2) Tivo could fix this easily by adding one field to the Season Pass - "Record only at this time" It's a simple programming add and that they haven't done it yet is beyond frustrating.
> 
> 3) I'm within my 30 days evaluation and am seriously considering sending it back over this and other frustrations.


The "No" tone is normal. Each time you hit a Thumbs button, you will hear that tone as is cycles through the minus symbol, the parentheses, and no symbol. You want the minus symbol.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Daily Show and Colbert Report wish lists I set up based on the OP have been acting strangely the past week. What happens is that if I go to the To Do list I can see that only the 11:00 (11:30 PM for C.R.) airings are scheduled to record, but once the 11:00 PM records, the TiVo schedules a recording for the next airing of the same exact episode number which is 1:00 AM. Once that records it schedules the next airing (10:00 AM I think) and so on. If I cancel the 1:00 AM showing, it still schedules the next airing eventually.

Why this is happening seems to be a combination of bad guide data and bizarre behavior on the TiVo's part:

1. The guide data for the episodes has the wrong original air date. The date shows as one week in the future. 

2. The TiVo won't schedule the same episode if it's already scheduled in the To Do list, but once the episode has actually been recorded, the TiVo schedules it again because the air date is in the future. In other words, the 28 day rule is not working in this case when the show is in the Now Playing List. 

So I believe this is a bug in the TiVo software, triggered by incorrect guide data.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know if that's exactly what's happening with my S3 but the ARWL has been recording extra episodes lately. The only thing I noticed offhand was that the description is showing up empty, there's just no text there.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Mine too.

I haven't delved into it, but I seem to be recording the original 11PM episode and the 10AM repeat.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

morac said:


> My Daily Show and Colbert Report wish lists I set up based on the OP have been acting strangely the past week. What happens is that if I go to the To Do list I can see that only the 11:00 (11:30 PM for C.R.) airings are scheduled to record, but once the 11:00 PM records, the TiVo schedules a recording for the next airing of the same exact episode number which is 1:00 AM. Once that records it schedules the next airing (10:00 AM I think) and so on. If I cancel the 1:00 AM showing, it still schedules the next airing eventually.
> 
> Why this is happening seems to be a combination of bad guide data and bizarre behavior on the TiVo's part:
> 
> ...


Same for me, but it's only picking up the odd recording, not all of them.  See my post and others about this issue here. (They should have posted on this thread, but the OP didn't know about it apparently.)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> Mine too.
> 
> I haven't delved into it, but I seem to be recording the original 11PM episode and the 10AM repeat.


I don't think this is a problem with the Wish List since all the episodes do have guide data for the episode (ie not generic guide data).

Like I said it is being triggered by bad guide data. For example last night's airing of The Daily show listed the original air date as October 29th (might have been 30th). This causes the TiVo's 28 day rule to throw a fit. If I had to guess why this is, I'd say it is because it is trying to subtract the original air date from today's date and getting a negative number. If stored in an unsigned integer that would result in it being "larger" than 28 days.

The main problem is that it won't actually schedule the duplicate recordings until some time after the previous recording finishes (and is no longer in the To Do list). This makes canceling the duplicate recordings difficult if not down right impossible. I believe this occurs because the TiVo won't schedule an episode to record, if it is already scheduled in the To Do list. This is independent of the 28 day rule.

Hopefully Comedy Central get's their act together and updates the guide data to keep this from happening, but it would be nice if the TiVo obeyed the 28 day rule in this case.


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

This has been driving me crazy for the past few days, as well. I have never been able to catch one of the non-11PM airings actually in my To Do list so that I could cancel it.

When I get home from work, I notice that it got the 10AM showing, so I delete it. Then I'll be watching TV and shortly after 8PM I'll see the record light on and sure enough, it's recording TDS, even though there was no sign of it when I looked earlier. I'm not sure how much of a delay there is after you delete the previously-aired episode until the next airing appears.

Prior to this week, the wishlist mentioned in the OP had been working wonderfully.


----------



## Dan Clarke (Jun 14, 2002)

Having the same problem here -- what sucks is that the priority level is pretty high on my season pass and then it kicked out all the other shows I would record at 8p and 8:30PM even though it is just duplicating shows.

Grrr!!!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I looked at the guide data for the upcoming weeks and it looks like this problem will continue until at least Monday 10/27 (Tuesday 10/28 does have the correct original air date).

I'm highly tempted to disable the Wish List recording until the 28th rather than go through another week of this.


----------



## notabbott (Oct 4, 2004)

Having the same problem, but I'm guessing it might have something to do with the show originally planning to take this past week off. Stewart mentioned it last Thursday.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

It looks like morac is correct. The original air date is one week in the future and TiVo can't handle it. What a pain in the ***.


----------



## amoldd (Aug 9, 2008)

I tried above suggested keyword for SNL = "An ensemble performs sketch comedy"
and it doesn't work. I still get duplicate/reruns in the list of to-be-recorded shows.
Idea works like a charm for DS and CR however. Anyone else seeing this issue w/ SNL?
Thanks


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

amoldd said:


> I tried above suggested keyword for SNL = "An ensemble performs sketch comedy"
> and it doesn't work. I still get duplicate/reruns in the list of to-be-recorded shows.
> Idea works like a charm for DS and CR however. Anyone else seeing this issue w/ SNL?
> Thanks



Double check the generic description. (I think it might be "An ensemble _cast_ performs sketch comedy")
Make sure you set it to "First Run Only"


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I also just do a manual recording M-F 10pm - 11pm.

I just delete the reruns and whatever it tapes on friday. Not a big deal.


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

The OP here mentioned he has a wish for the Amazing Race. Does someone have this set up. If so, can you share the settings to only record new episodes of the new series... 

Also, if someone has a similar wish list for Big Brother... one that also excludes the morning show where the interview the previously kicked out person.

Thanks,
BOb


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm not sure why a season pass for big brother wouldn't be better.. but just do the same kind of thing.. wish list for big brother -Early Show
or whatever the CBS morning show is called this week.


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, I am still getting duplicate Daily Show and Colbert Report. It appears that the have changed the guide so the repeats don't have the generic description any more. Has anyone come up with a wishlist setup that gets me 1 new daily show/cobert report a day since the guide change?

Thanks in advance.

BOb


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

pilotbob said:


> OK, I am still getting duplicate Daily Show and Colbert Report. <snip>


See the earlier posts as to why...IIRC it has to do with the "post dating" of the shows; a Comedy Central issue. Mr. Tupper is working on it, but until they fix the date problem, it looks like we'll be using the delete button for a bit.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Mr. Tupper is working on it...


Mr. Tupper is deleting extra shows like the rest of you. TiVo's apparently cannot handle future OADs. I'm just crossing my fingers that this is an isolated incident.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

pilotbob said:


> The OP here mentioned he has a wish for the Amazing Race. Does someone have this set up. If so, can you share the settings to only record new episodes of the new series...


Here's what I use:

KEYWORD: - ELEVEN TEAMS OF TWO TRAVEL THE GLOBE
KEYWORD: - REALITY REMIX
TITLE KEYWORD: AMAZING RACE*
CATEGORY: INTERESTS:REALITY


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

pilotbob said:


> OK, I am still getting duplicate Daily Show and Colbert Report. It appears that the have changed the guide so the repeats don't have the generic description any more. Has anyone come up with a wishlist setup that gets me 1 new daily show/cobert report a day since the guide change?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BOb


I haven't tried it, but would picking 3 or 4 common words and adding them as optional entries filter out a blank description?

Title Keyword: THE DAILY SHOW
Keyword: -HUMOROUS SLANT
Keyword: (a)
Keyword: (the)
Keyword: (in)
Keyword: (and)

Actually the best optional keyword would be a space, but I don't know if TiVo will allow that.

Obviously it's tricky to pick a set of optional keywords that is guarenteed to show up in any description, but that's what you'd need to do. 
If none of them showed up then the description would be (assumed to be) blank and you'd want to skip recording it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Many of the new episodes have no words in the description at all.

This problem should go away on its own after Monday.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

I just set up a daily, repeating manual record for one hour to catch both the daily show and Colbert seven days a week. Every now and then I delete either the weekend upcoming recordings (which are really going to be some other show) or the weekend past recordings (which were really some other show).


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

Martin Tupper said:


> Here's what I use:
> 
> KEYWORD: - ELEVEN TEAMS OF TWO TRAVEL THE GLOBE
> KEYWORD: - REALITY REMIX
> ...


Thanks mucho. Got something for Big Brother?

BOb

PS: Anyone know where to watch the Amazing Race eps I missed. They don't seem to be on Hulu.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

pilotbob said:


> Thanks mucho. Got something for Big Brother?
> 
> BOb
> 
> PS: Anyone know where to watch the Amazing Race eps I missed. They don't seem to be on Hulu.


Sorry, I don't watch BB. I do not know what the generic description is.


----------



## AquaX (Mar 4, 2003)

It looks like this will solve my problem with TDS Season Pass. Thanks!


----------



## Darkelf (Dec 30, 2008)

Checking in for an update. Have not attempted the Tupper Method, but I wanted to know if still works or if there are still problems. This is the only Season Pass I really have problems with.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

The "Tupper Method" of recording the Daily Show and Colbert Report still works for me.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tips in here about the Daily Show and Amazing race.


Can someone post what to use in the wishlist for conan o'brien and survivor if they exist.


thanks


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

The generic description for Late Night is: "Interviews and comedy sketches"

I haven't had to use a generic description for Survivor. However, I have blocked some shows that have randomly popped up in my Survivor WL. Right now the only blocked title in my WL is "I SHOULDN*T BE ALIVE".


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Tupper said:


> The generic description for Late Night is: "Interviews and comedy sketches"
> 
> I haven't had to use a generic description for Survivor. However, I have blocked some shows that have randomly popped up in my Survivor WL. Right now the only blocked title in my WL is "I SHOULDN*T BE ALIVE".


Thanks.

So, for Survivor you just have it in the Title Keyword portion on the WL?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

dmbpj said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, for Survivor you just have it in the Title Keyword portion on the WL?


I think I use SURVIVOR* with an asterisk as the Title Keyword, and use INTERESTS:REALITY as the category. I had been using HD:INTERESTS:REALITY, but was missing episodes due to faulty guide data. I removed the SD CBS channel from Channels I Receive so the the WL only picks up the HD version.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Tupper said:


> I think I use SURVIVOR* with an asterisk as the Title Keyword, and use INTERESTS:REALITY as the category. I had been using HD:INTERESTS:REALITY, but was missing episodes due to faulty guide data. I removed the SD CBS channel from Channels I Receive so the the WL only picks up the HD version.


thank you once again


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Tupper said:


> Here's what I use:
> 
> KEYWORD: - ELEVEN TEAMS OF TWO TRAVEL THE GLOBE
> KEYWORD: - REALITY REMIX
> ...


This setup still is recording reruns on the Travel Channel for me?

Any way to prevent that?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

dmbpj said:


> This setup still is recording reruns on the Travel Channel for me?
> 
> Any way to prevent that?


You do have it set to record "First Run Only", right?


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Tupper said:


> You do have it set to record "First Run Only", right?


I will double check and let you know, but I think so.


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Tupper said:


> You do have it set to record "First Run Only", right?


Yep, First Run Only is selected.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

dmbpj said:


> Yep, First Run Only is selected.


Do the reruns on the Travel Channel have programming descriptions and OAD's?


----------



## dmbpj (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a setting screwed. I fixed it. Thanks


----------



## Billmanweh (Apr 11, 2003)

How do you give a wish list show a thumps up or thumbs down?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Billmanweh said:


> How do you give a wish list show a thumps up or thumbs down?


Edit your wishlist. Click on a title keyword, keyword, or actor that you added and you'll get a screen like that below:










Note you only get this with the latest TiVo software on the Series2 and TivoHD/Series3. If you just bought your TiVo, you won't see these options until your TiVo downloads a software update. That will usually take a few days.


----------



## porieux (Oct 15, 2005)

Just had the same problem, thanks a lot for the tip!


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Has anyone had success utilizing this method creating a WishList for the following two SPEED Channel shows:
- Speed Report
- Wind Tunnel with Dave Despain

They tend to repeat them about two or three times after they first air on Sunday night, and sometimes (or most times), I time shift-them. I have already wish listed "Wind Tunnel" but I always have to delete the extra show from the TO DO LIST.

Any suggestions appreciated, especially if someone has done it already.

Thanks.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> Has anyone had success utilizing this method creating a WishList for the following two SPEED Channel shows:
> - Speed Report
> - Wind Tunnel with Dave Despain
> 
> ...


I don't think it will work. It looks like all of the episodes have the generic descriptions:

```
Recap of the week's motorsports action.
```


```
The latest on the world of motorsports
```
If you excluded episodes with those generic descriptions, the WishLists would excluded all episodes. They wouldn't record _anything_.

I would either use a manual recording or set the recording options to Keep at Most = 1


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I thought so -- 

I tried it, but could not get the "generic descriptions" right in any iteration.

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's not a solution, but you could create a repeating manual recording in the expected time slot.. then maybe also create a season pass, keep at most 1..

In the To Do list, if the show changes time slots, the repeating manual recording will show up with the 'wrong' name (it will show up with the name of the new show in that slot, not the name you expected)... so you could skim through the To Do list every once in a while and cull out the wrong one and notice if it has changed time slots permanently.

I have only one repeating manual recording (for about an hour and a half of World News Now), but it's partially preempted on Mondays, so I see it show up wrongly on Mondays.. (Sometimes I end up manually then getting the whole normal show to record -- but usually it's around 2 1/2 hours long but only 90 minutes of original content..)


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

That sounds like an interesting idea. Will try this weekend since I will be out of town, and will let you know how it works.

Thanks mattack!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Edit your wishlist. Click on a title keyword, keyword, or actor that you added and you'll get a screen like that below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Series2 DTiVo but I don't get the screen you posted. Does it not work on DTiVos?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

markz said:


> I have a Series2 DTiVo but I don't get the screen you posted. Does it not work on DTiVos?


DirecTiVos still run an older version of the software. It sounds like they never got that functionality.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Has anyone been able to use the original Daily Show fix on a Series 1 TiVo using an "Advanced Wishlist"?

I tried setting it up last night and it still picks up the Monday extras.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Does the S1 run the 9.x (or later) software?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> Does the S1 run the 9.x (or later) software?


LOL.... Nope, 3.5c.

But the back door Advanced Wishlist feature in that release was the precursor to today's standard feature. It allowed multiple keyword entries along with thumbs up or thumbs down.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

In preparation for TDSHD, is there some way to make this wishlist record from CCHD instead of CC?

If I set the HD flag now then nothing records because obviously even though the show is broadcast on an HD channel they have correctly not set the HD flag yet since it's not in HD.

As I think about it I think I'll just have to wait and change the HD flag when they go HD.

Crap.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

SeanC said:


> In preparation for TDSHD, is there some way to make this wishlist record from CCHD instead of CC?
> 
> If I set the HD flag now then nothing records because obviously even though the show is broadcast on an HD channel they have correctly not set the HD flag yet since it's not in HD.
> 
> ...


Just remove the standard definition Comedy Central channel from your lineup.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd like to not do that. I want to record most CC stuff in standard def, and just TDS in HD.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Martin,

Since the return of TDS and TCR, the two WISHLISTS have not been working for me.

I can't figure out why, except maybe the way the Guide Data is flowing down to the TiVo.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

SeanC said:


> I'd like to not do that. I want to record most CC stuff in standard def, and just TDS in HD.


Then I would recommend two TDS wishlists, one with the HD flag and one without. Give the HD wishlist higher priority. If there is good HD flag data, the HD wishlist will pick it up. If there isn't, the SD wishlist will record.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> Martin,
> 
> Since the return of TDS and TCR, the two WISHLISTS have not been working for me.
> 
> I can't figure out why, except maybe the way the Guide Data is flowing down to the TiVo.


When you say they have not been working...


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> Then I would recommend two TDS wishlists, one with the HD flag and one without. Give the HD wishlist higher priority. If there is good HD flag data, the HD wishlist will pick it up. If there isn't, the SD wishlist will record.


Ugh, duh, once you say it, it seems so bloody obvious.

Thanks that should work perfectly!


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

Doh... I didn't even know there was a Comedy Central HD... but there it is, channell 690 on my FiOS lineup. Off to add HD wish lists.

BOb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2007)

In this thread there has been mention of HD wishlists. I don't see anything labelled as HD when I create or edit my Jon Stewart wish list. I see something labelled as "best quality", "good quality" etc. Is this the HD flag that people mention?

Comedy Central HD just became available last week on my cable lineup. Since then it has changed from recording in SD to recording in HD. I actually want to make it go back to recording in SD. I changed recording from "best" to "good" but my To Do list still shows it recording on the HD channel. Do I need to create one wish that says "good quality" and put it higher than another that says "best"?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> In this thread there has been mention of HD wishlists. I don't see anything labelled as HD when I create or edit my Jon Stewart wish list. I see something labelled as "best quality", "good quality" etc. Is this the HD flag that people mention?
> 
> Comedy Central HD just became available last week on my cable lineup. Since then it has changed from recording in SD to recording in HD. I actually want to make it go back to recording in SD. I changed recording from "best" to "good" but my To Do list still shows it recording on the HD channel. Do I need to create one wish that says "good quality" and put it higher than another that says "best"?


If you have a Series 3 or TiVoHD, you can specify the "category" as "HD" or "HD:Sports" or "HD:Sports:Football"


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Right. However, TDS is not flagged as "HD" even on CCHD (since it's not produced in HD), so it doesn't get picked up by a category of HD.

I got around it by deselecting the SD channel in channels I receive.


----------



## doni49 (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry to raise an old thread, but I've got similar issues. I'm a fan of a number of the new USA shows. But they don't seem to use these "generic" terms to describe re-runs. AFICT, the re-run's guide info is the same as the first run.

I went away for 2 weeks last winter and while I was gone, USA ran a Monk marathon. When I came home, I found that Tivo had recorded all of the re-runs--but deleted the NEW EPISODE that had already been recorded because there were 5 episodes to record after it had run. GRRRRR!

Now of course, the Monk series is about to end so it's a moot point on Monk. But how can I deal with this on the other shows in which the re-run's guide data doesn't seem to differ from the original?

TIA!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Just to eliminate the obvious, did you have your Season Pass&#8482; set up for "First Run Only"?


----------



## doni49 (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes. First Run Only.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry, I'm stumped.

If the guide data is good, the First Run Only SP shouldn't have picked them up. Try looking at the detailed episode info and check the Original Air Dates


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I'm missing something here. Are you guys getting TDS in HD? I record it off CCHD, but it's not HD quality.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

doni49 said:


> Sorry to raise an old thread, but I've got similar issues. I'm a fan of a number of the new USA shows. But they don't seem to use these "generic" terms to describe re-runs. AFICT, the re-run's guide info is the same as the first run.
> 
> I went away for 2 weeks last winter and while I was gone, USA ran a Monk marathon. When I came home, I found that Tivo had recorded all of the re-runs--but deleted the NEW EPISODE that had already been recorded because there were 5 episodes to record after it had run. GRRRRR!


Do you have any of those episodes still?

"enter" a specific episode (i.e. right on the remote) and hit the Info button.

Does it show an original air date?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, I haven't actually been using this workaround -- since Tivo's guide data has generally been good (except for Mondays) for a while now... but noticed that next week apparently is reruns.. It *may* be fixed by next week (it has sometimes in the past), sometimes it hasn't.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks like TDS and Colbert will be transmitted in HD starting January 4.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Looks like TDS and Colbert will be transmitted in HD starting January 4.


Great news! I was just mentioning to my wife last night that I hoped when they came back from this break that they would be making the HD switch. I recall numerous stories about HD equipment being installed in their studios a few months back. I'm glad it's finally going to happen.

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

djwilso said:


> Great news! I was just mentioning to my wife last night that I hoped when they came back from this break that they would be making the HD switch. I recall numerous stories about HD equipment being installed in their studios a few months back. I'm glad it's finally going to happen.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link.


+1 :up:


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> Looks like TDS and Colbert will be transmitted in HD starting January 4.


Thanks for the info. I wonder if the guide data will reflect this. I tried changing my Wish List for TDS to add the HD Category, but it didn't find any shows.

Edit:

It doesn't find any upcoming shows without the HD category either so I guess we won't find out if the Wish List will work for the HD airing until closer to Jan 4th.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I tried this today and if you add the HD category to the wishlist, it does pick up the HD instead of the SD channel. 

I guess it's just something to keep and eye on for now, to make sure that Comedy Central includes this information regularly.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

My wishlists for TDS/TCR picked up the HD channel instead of SD in November when CCHD was added to our lineup. That probably happened because we get the east coast Comedy Central HD feed so it's on earlier at 8 p.m. while the SD version is at 11 p.m. 

Thanks for the reminder. I've added the HD Category so if either gets bumped at 8/8:30 because of Season Pass conflicts they will get picked up on the HD channel later and not in SD.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

For the Suze Orman show:

Keyword: The Suze Orman Show
Keyword: -Adviser answers financial questions


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

*old thread bump*

I'll admit I skipped page 2 of this thread, so I hope the answer isn't there. 

I've got an old DirecTiVo (software version is 6.x) that has been doing a crummy job of recording The Daily Show and The Colbert Report. We've been doing it using the "Manual Recording" which has mostly worked, but lately we've gotten progressively wonkier recordings----first minute cut off, then first five minutes cut off, and tonight, I put on the manual recording of the Daily Show and get "....and here's your moment of zen." followed by The Colbert Report. 

I checked and indeed, Comedy Central is airing TDS and TCR at times like 10:01, 3:54, 6:24, 9:58 and all sorts of other wonky times as well. My manual recordings don't know how to compensate. 

Since the DTiVo never got software updates beyond 6.x, I can't do the "Tupper Method". And I tried setting up new manual recordings and discovered that they only go in increments of 5 minutes (10:30, 10:35, 10:40, etc.) and while you can pad a recording to end 1-10 minutes later, you can't pad a recording to start a minute or two later or end a minute or two earlier.


Any ideas on what I can do to get these recordings in something resembling a sane manner?

(Obviously the best option is to upgrade the TiVo, but as I can't purchase vaporware, I'm looking for alternatives.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I believe their "wonky" times are actually correct nowadays... for the most part. I still have at least a minute or two post-pad on Daily Show and I think 2 mins pre and 2 minutes post on Colbert, but have noticed that both have WAY extra padding lately.

I'm not dismissing this Tupper method, but the guide data seems to be MUCH more accurate nowadays.. except for Monday reruns *sometimes*.

So basically, try a regular SP again, possibly with some padding... and don't freak if there are a zillion eps scheduled to record many days in the future.. it will likely sort itself out (the extras will go away).. EXCEPT possibly Mondays.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I actually stopped using the Tupper method for The Daily Show as I found it was recording the 11 PM airings when the show was on vacation, despite the Wish List recording set up to record only new episodes. That was happening on my Premiere and S3. I think it's a bug in the WL processing which seems to treat any repeat episode from the last 30 days as new, even if it was recorded and deleted. 

When I switched back to a normal SP, that problem went away. As long as there is guide data, a normal SP works better.


----------

